

Buffett and Munger won't buy Facebook stock - airnomad
http://money.cnn.com/2012/05/06/news/buffett-facebook/index.htm

======
rmATinnovafy
No surprise here. If you want to understand why (in depth) read "The
Intelligent Investor" by Benjamin Graham.

tl;dr: Facebook lacks intrinsic value. Like most tech companies out there.

